# Fuel additives



## beverleyboy

Has anyone experience of fuel additives for enhanced performance which they can strongly recommend ?

My base chassis is Fiat Ducato2.8JTD.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I usually put these types of products in the bull manure catagory.
A well run and maintained engine should be fine.
I have a 2.8 jtd and one of my manufacturers gave me a half a dozen bottles of various named products to try.
I did the trials for him in my 2.0 Fiat scudo .
The results were, no apreciable increase in mpg.
No lessening of the black smoke when accelerating hard.
He was pleased with the results as he manufactures and packs for several leading brand names.

Occasionally a dose of injector cleaner will do no harm.

This is my personal experiance.
I have driven diesel vans over one million miles in the last 25 years.

For increased performance hit the floor with the accelerater. :lol: 
For economy apply a lighter touch.

Dave p


----------



## lindyloot

We put Forte's diesel additive every three to four full tank fillups. We used this or the petrol version along with an engine flush when servicing customers vehicles. You could try Wynns fuel additve from your local motor factor


----------



## Mrplodd

If it works that well why dont the fuel suppliers (BP Esso, Shell etc) sell it in their forecourt shops????? or put it in the fuel as an additive ??? 

"A fool and his money are soon parted"


----------



## Zebedee

Mrplodd said:


> If it works that well why dont the fuel suppliers (BP Esso, Shell etc) sell it in their forecourt shops????? or put it in the fuel as an additive ???
> 
> "A fool and his money are soon parted"


Dammit Mr Plodd - I was just saying the same and you beat me to it. :lol: :lol:

Snake oil.

Useful for other reasons perhaps, particularly in older engines, but I'm not going to pollute mine with it.

Just my opinion of course.

Dave


----------



## BillCreer

I did listen to a programme on Radio4 a while ago where an "expert" said that the premium fuels sold by Shell and BP were worth a punt once or twice a year.
Her argument was that the fuel does contain detergents which will clean your injectors etc and that will improve your performance/economy. Although they do also contain cetane enhancers, which do improve your performance, the improvement does not justify the extra cost.
I choose to clean my injectors by buying a tank full once or twice a year.
I've started to put 250ml of 2stroke oil in each tank full for my car and van as I was able to buy it at £2 per ltr. This was on the advice of someone on these forums. It's not causing any smoke so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Many of these products are based on thinners, xylene for example.
The fuel manufacturers do add other cleaning detergents to diesel and petrol.

Look at this.
http://www.fueltechexperts.com/2010/11/20/injector-cleaners-overview-comparison/

Dave p


----------



## 747

BillCreer said:


> I did listen to a programme on Radio4 a while ago where an "expert" said that the premium fuels sold by Shell and BP were worth a punt once or twice a year.
> Her argument was that the fuel does contain detergents which will clean your injectors etc and that will improve your performance/economy. Although they do also contain cetane enhancers, which do improve your performance, the improvement does not justify the extra cost.
> I choose to clean my injectors by buying a tank full once or twice a year.
> I've started to put 250ml of 2stroke oil in each tank full for my car and van as I was able to buy it at £2 per ltr. This was on the advice of someone on these forums. It's not causing any smoke so I'll see how it goes.


You might be a bit heavy on the 2 stroke oil Bill.

The recommendation that I got was 100 ml of oil to 70 litres of fuel. That is about a tankful on the majority of m/homes.


----------



## raynipper

Like BillCreer I add 100ml. 2 stroke oil to a fill of my old pre electronic Fiat 2.8i DTD. I also add 100ml. every third or fourth fill to an old 1.9 ZX.

I'm not saying that I have noticed any appreciable difference in performance only a smoothness in the engines. They seem to sing along much smoother at 50 to 60 mph. 

Unless it's my hearing aid.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner

BillCreer said:


> does not justify the extra cost.


What extra cost?

Around here and the 2 other places I regularly fill up Shell Fuelsave Diesel is cheaper than the supermarkets.


----------



## BillCreer

Stanner said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> does not justify the extra cost.
> 
> 
> 
> What extra cost?
> 
> Around here and the 2 other places I regularly fill up Shell Fuelsave Diesel is cheaper than the supermarkets.
Click to expand...

I was talking about "Vpower" not "Fuelsaver". Big difference.

That's what happens if you only quote a few words out of a paragraph.


----------



## Stanner

BillCreer said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> does not justify the extra cost.
> 
> 
> 
> What extra cost?
> 
> Around here and the 2 other places I regularly fill up Shell Fuelsave Diesel is cheaper than the supermarkets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about "Vpower" not "Fuelsaver". Big difference.
> 
> That's what happens if you only quote a few words out of a paragraph.
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't see V-Power specifically mentioned in your post (still can't) but now realise that your reference to "premium" was probably intended to be read as such. 
(?? How can I quote something that isn't there.? :? )
I quite agree that the "premium" fuels (BP Ultimate & Shell V-Power) are probably not worth buying unless your vehicle has dynamic engine mapping and can learn how to "use" them.


----------



## BillCreer

Stanner said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> does not justify the extra cost.
> 
> 
> 
> What extra cost?
> 
> Around here and the 2 other places I regularly fill up Shell Fuelsave Diesel is cheaper than the supermarkets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about "Vpower" not "Fuelsaver". Big difference.
> 
> That's what happens if you only quote a few words out of a paragraph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, didn't see V-Power specifically mentioned in your post (still can't) but now realise that your reference to "premium" was probably intended to be read as such.
> (?? How can I quote something that isn't there.? :? )
> I quite agree that the "premium" fuels (BP Ultimate & Shell V-Power) are probably not worth buying unless your vehicle has dynamic engine mapping and can learn how to "use" them.
Click to expand...

Hi,

I think you missed the point. Mapping is irrelevant as it is the detergents cleaning the injectors that is worth while once or twice a year. The cetane enhacers they contain are not cost effective (they also need no re mapping).

I think most people are aware that "premium" means Vpower etc

You've also complicated another posting by updating this old forum entry that I had included for reference only.


----------

